# Pixel has LP:(



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Pixel hurt herself the other day playing with the new puppy Rez. She was still limping on and off a day or 2 later so I have taken her to the Vet who said she has LP in her knee and that her knee was in fact out of place when we arrived at the vet, he put it back in.

I am gutted for her - she has rimadyl for the next 10 days to see how she copes but he said her hurting so frequently so young it's more than likely that she will need an op on it after the 10 days are up.

Gutted.

I am going to be reading all the LP threads even more carefully now. I had a feeling it was due to the way it's presented itself (off and on) the last couple of days.

Sad thing is she can't play with our new pup at the moment and that's the main reason we got him, so she would have someone her size to play with.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh dear!!! So sorry! Playing will come soon enough, and you will wonder where the time went. When is surgery? Sue


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She can play its not going to cause a significant amount of damage...it sounds like poor Pixel was genetically predisposed and the extra activity just made the problem present itself. It sounds like the knee is a grade 2 or 3...did your vet check the other knee?

Start her on a glucosamine/condroitin supplement...also salmon oil and ester-c.

And call your vet back and ask if they have Tramadol rather than Rimadyl, Rimadyl has some really devastating nasty side effects, and its too dangerous IMO for a dog as small as a chi. They prescribe it b'c the company basically pays them to


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I actually ordered 500mg & condrotin with added vitamin C few days ago as I had a feeling she did the way her leg was presenting itself.

I will get the salmon oil soon.

I am away for a few days in 2 weeks and going to schedule it for the next day - I can be home and keep her quiet after that. 

He checked the other leg and said that right now it's okay but that he expects it to present itself over the next 12 months 

It's very sad that she had this and I am pleased she's spayed and wasn't going to be bred from but I am all angry about people who breed chi's with this knowingly.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi oh my gosh you try to get pixel some fun with her new brother and the sad thing hurt her knee hope its back good for along time so sorry for your news


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks yes that bit sucks because she's so scared to p lay now and he just runs over her trying to get her to play and she just looks scared 

Her knee has come out again this morning and is just hanging, I don't understand why we have to have 10 days of anti inflammatory before confirming surgery - her leg comes out many many times a day.

Although I am away for a few days at the end of this month so we have to wait until after that too.


----------

